# Need a Murray manual



## stevetemple (Nov 11, 2007)

From an estate sale I bought a 1995 Murray Mower that looks like it has only been used a few times. I drained the oil--black but with a grayish tint. The plug looks great. I drained the small amount of gas in it. It's a 3.75 hp Briggs & Stratton engine that turns a 22 inch blade. The Murray model number is 22255X8C. Their website says they have no info for a mower this old. Does anyone have a Murray Owner's Manual for this mower that they wouldn't mind scanning and sending to me?


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

Is that the complete model number? No "123." or whatever before those numbers?


----------



## stevetemple (Nov 11, 2007)

That's it. There are additional numbers reflecting the date of production, etc., but the model number is just 22255X8C. Nice sticker on the mower deck. BTW, I located enough info on Internet about the Briggs engine and determined it held 18 oz of oil. I added the oil and fresh gas and was able to get it started 11/11/07. Seems like everything is OK. Very short rear deflector makes me wonder if it was supposed to have a grass catcher. That's another reason for needing an owner's manual.


----------

